# App Musique et Apple TV



## Quazimir (17 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, je me suis abonné à l'app musique cependant je suis surpris que l'interface de tous mes appareils iPhone, iPad et Mac book soient les memes mais que sur l'Apple TV je n'accède à aucun choix niveaux albums..Je dois faire une recherche si je veux écouter quelque chose de particulier alors que tablette ou autre, j'ai une proposition de choix suivant ce que j'écoute et mes préférences initialement validées.
Est ce un souci de mon coté niveau config de l'apple TV ? est ce un souci de l'app Musique sur l'Apple TV 4 ?
Car pour l'instant je ne trouve pas l'interface très conviviale et surtout très fonctionnel, un comble pour Apple qui justement mise sur ces 2 critères. pas d'options : "Pour vous", ou "Nouveautés" s'affichent sur ma TV 
Merki


----------



## Rikly (24 Février 2016)

AppleTV est en général un produit mal fini au niveau software. Et ne parlons pas de l'application 'AppleMusic'. Menus de présentations pas bons. Recherches compliqués et pas aisées. Et si on n'utilise pas la librairie iCloud, aucune possibilité de stocker les albums aimés, ni de créer des playlists comme sur Spotify ou Deezer. Si tu écoutes un album, et si tu ne notes pas le titre, impossible de le retrouver le lendemain. Si tu écoutes une playlist d'Apple, impossible de rejoindre l'album qui contient le morceau.
En bref, cette application est bâclée et pas pratique du tout.Utilisateur de Spotify, Deezer et Google Play Music, je constate que le système d'Apple et le plus mauvais et le moins pratique. Ayant plus de 70 ans, donc n'utilisant pas de jeux, j'espère à beaucoup mieux d'Apple Music dans un avenir proche, sinon mon Apple TV passera au recyclage et son prix aux pertes & profits!


----------

